# F10 HUD Retrofit



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi guys,

I completed a HUD retrofit today on my 2011 f11, all has gone well except for 1 thing, I cannot get the speed, SLI & Nav info to display in white, the telephone & ent list are fine.
I bought the HUD from a 2012 car so it's definitely a full colour unit, the only thing I can think is my 6WA cluster is from a 2009 f01 so that may be the culprit even though it has been flashed up to 2.57 along with the whole car.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I think that navi info is in orange, at least during dark. I guess the same, your kombi is too old. Have you replaced the windscreen? It seems that you have double reflection.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

May be problem is in KOMBI , i make this retrofit on my car and everithing is on white color in day without some special codiong or something additional . Look ind CAFD of Kombi module may be after flashing it have some new options for HUD and white color in day mode .


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I do think KOMBI is the problem, I couldn't see any options in CAFD, checking ETK I can see there is KOMBI change at 03/11 same as HUD, windscreen is coming soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

i want to retrofit HUD in my F26, for put hud is need remove complete dashboard?

for example if you have hud from factory, and original hud is damaged. for remplace not is possible remove by "dashboard windows" or need remove all dashboard.?
thanks


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

i want to retrofit HUD in my F26, for put hud is need remove complete dashboard?

for example if you have hud from factory, and original hud is damaged. for remplace not is possible remove by "dashboard windows" or need remove all dashboard.?
thanks


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Dash has to be removed to change HUD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mcrussell said:


> all has gone well except for 1 thing, I cannot get the speed, SLI & Nav info to display in white, the telephone & ent list are fine.


For SLI, did you ever try FDL Coding KAFAS (COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY)?


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Issue was with the early 6WA cluster, full colour HUD requires cluster from 03/11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mcrussell said:


> Issue was with the early 6WA cluster, full colour HUD requires cluster from 03/11
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

mcrussell said:


> Dash has to be removed to change HUD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok, very thanks.
i will try to retrofit hud with original dashboard, with cutting holder.
this marked where the hole is inside the dashboard?

Like pdc holders in car what not have this extra, holders are marked, only need make hole with drill bit


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Not really, I had to us the trim to mark out where I needed to cut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

mcrussell said:


> Not really, I had to us the trim to mark out where I needed to cut
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, Thanks.


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> i want to retrofit HUD in my F26, for put hud is need remove complete dashboard?
> 
> for example if you have hud from factory, and original hud is damaged. for remplace not is possible remove by "dashboard windows" or need remove all dashboard.?
> thanks


I already did it on my F25.I think the parts for F26 are the same.
The parts required:
1.51459184128 BLENDE HEAD-UP DISPLAY 
2.62309208124 SCHALLISOLIERUNG HEAD-UP
3.61119258857 REP.-SATZ HSD LEITUNG-(it's compleate wires set for installation)
4.07149205320 KOMBI-LINSENSCHRAUBE 3 pcs
5.61359389454 SENSOR REGEN/LICHT/SOLAR/BESCHLAG for car with HUD.
6.HUD.
7.Kombi for car with HUD
8.Dashboard.
9.New windshield 
And yes,the dashboard must be removed from car.
:thumbup:


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

The refferneces are same for F26 i oder today in bmw all without solar sensor.
solar sensor cost 190***8364; + 21% this is full needed?
i check VO code and in diagnosis show error in solar sensor. but what is real problem, if i not remplace this?

in f25 originale dashboard, not have marqued hole in back?
congrat, your picture, of retroift, is very good, like as factory.

Thanks


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> The refferneces are same for F26 i oder today in bmw all without solar sensor.
> solar sensor cost 190***8364; + 21% this is full needed?
> i check VO code and in diagnosis show error in solar sensor. but what is real problem, if i not remplace this?
> 
> ...


I didn't see any margued hole.But I changed my dashboard.Because of that I did't tried to find Marqued hole.
You must to change rls because it's not only error in rheingoldThe image on the windshield is more better with correct rls.In my country the price for rls is 115 eur incl.all taxes.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

F25x said:


> I didn't see any margued hole.But I changed my dashboard.Because of that I did't tried to find Marqued hole.
> You must to change rls because it's not only error in rheingoldThe image on the windshield is more better with correct rls.In my country the price for rls is 115 eur incl.all taxes.


hi

ooo ok. Thanks!!

I talk with my dealer about RLS, and say me previous refference of sensor is much cheap. but actual cost 190.

just receive today all trims. in any days start with retrofit.
first i try to cut original dashboard, if not show fine. i can buy other dashboard.

only i find this photo not have much quality, but for a bit of refference>









part of near of windows is easy to cut just in line. but near of instrument panel...


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

I had very big problem.
Chasis for HUD not drill from factory?


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> I had very big problem.
> Chasis for HUD not drill from factory?


Yes. Sorry I forgot about that. But if you check ETK you can't find the correct part for car with HUD. Just drill 2 holes and install HUD:thumbup:


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

ok, thanks for repply.
finally i drill, in F25 only use 2 screws? i order 3...

and last question, in night work perfect. but day with high luminosity, scarcely distinguishable
with sun not appear image, maybe not work as max intensity

this is fixeable with correct solar sensor? or the hud not ok :dunno:


----------



## mikajlo (May 17, 2016)

Did you replace the windshield? I don't see HUD if I wear polarized sunglasses 
You could have same problem?


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

The F25 have 3 screws and I use all 3.
The day problem is incorrect RLS.And next step(when correct rls will be fitted) will be windshield 
Just put the max.windshield(for car with hud and kafas)and you will be ready for next retrofit


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

The screw of back-under i not found. i will recheck
Ok, very thanks you, your help is good.
i put possitive feedback to seller of HUD in ebay
and now want RLS as soon possible jajjajajajajaja, i found any cheap RLS sensor in ebay but is used, sensor not is reusable right? i look one picture in google and have adhesive.
if not reusable, can bought in dealer not problem.

windshield is the next ;-)
casually any weeks ago a rock-stone impact and damage original glass insurance should change 

kafas already have, i order the car with drive assistant (not plus) i recomend this. is very usefull.
using original kafas i retrofit speed limit info, lane change warning and FLA.
and any other retrofits, but your F25 is the F25 most retrofited in the world jejejejeje


----------



## tappijartsa (Jun 14, 2013)

Im thinking of updating my hud to full color unit. Retrofitted 6wb and im not happy with the hud color now, roadsigns etc. Is there coding parameters to fix colours as they were with original kombi or is the hud upgrade only choice.


----------



## Brodiejon003 (Jun 21, 2018)

tappijartsa said:


> Im thinking of updating my hud to full color unit. Retrofitted 6wb and im not happy with the hud color now, roadsigns etc. Is there coding parameters to fix colours as they were with original kombi or is the hud upgrade only choice.


have you done this retrofit yet?


----------



## tappijartsa (Jun 14, 2013)

No. Those fullcolor huds costs like 500€ or more so Im still looking . Anyone else done this?


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi..
Did anyone know for sure if 5 GT F07 HUD fits F10?
Regards


Skickat från min iPhone med Bimmerfest


----------



## Pigas (Apr 1, 2020)

hi 

can you please guid me where to connect pins from assistant switch?

pin 1--empty 
pin 2 LIN
pin 3 Kl30
pin 4 Kl31


----------



## dragoss91 (Jun 29, 2017)

if I cut that hole first and remove the instrument cluster can I install the hud without removing dashboard ?


----------



## zeronoo (Apr 25, 2014)

no


----------



## zeronoo (Apr 25, 2014)

1aBimmer said:


> Hi..
> Did anyone know for sure if 5 GT F07 HUD fits F10?
> Regards
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Bimmerfest


F06 -> F12, F13


----------



## zeronoo (Apr 25, 2014)

ruben_17non said:


> ok, thanks for repply.
> finally i drill, in F25 only use 2 screws? i order 3...
> 
> and last question, in night work perfect. but day with high luminosity, scarcely distinguishable
> ...


yes, problem on all series, without hud type rls, hud can't be seen during the day


----------

